# Black itchy crust around nose and eyes



## Debiepi (Jan 28, 2016)

Hello All. 2 year old Henry developed an black itchy crust that quickly spread around his nose and up his snout. It is in both eyebrows as well. Went to the vet who stated she doesn’t know what it is. Put him on antibiotics and prednisone. He has now rubbed raw both sides of his nose. 
Has anyone seen this before? 
Thanks
Debra


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

I'm glad you took him to the vet! But sorry the vet doesn't know what it is and that his treatment isn't working. Poor Henry! I'd try another vet! 

Let us know how he does.


----------



## Tux's Mom (May 24, 2016)

I would search for a vet with dermatological expertise if possible. Even if you had to take photos and email across the country it would be worth getting to the bottom of the mystery sooner than later.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I agree. A board certified dermatologist is in order. I don't want to worry you unnecessarily, but there is a skin infection in dogs called MRSP, which is related to MERSA in people, though not as bad. But it is often seen on dogs' faces, and does require antibiotics to treat. But it needs to be the RIGHT kind of antibiotics, because, like MERSA in humans, it is Meticillin resistant which also means it is resistant to other, commonly used ABX.

Two separate dogs who train in our area have been DX'd with this in recent months. One was very sick, and required hospitalization before they figured out what it was. The other dog was just chronically sore, scabby, and itch on his face and feet for MONTHS, and treated ineffectively for months before a board certified dermatologist figured it out and got him on the right ABX. He will have to have extended ABX treatment, but he, too, is now on the road to recovery.

I am sure there are other possibilities, and a good dermatologist will help you figure it out. But I thought I'd mention this, because these two dogs suffered for a long time before someone figured it out!

MRSP


----------



## Tux's Mom (May 24, 2016)

Try this link. I'm not sure how close they are to you, but looks like a good place to start: 
Veterinary Dermatology | West Hills East Veterinary Clinic, Commack NY


----------



## Debiepi (Jan 28, 2016)

Thank you all! I will look into a dermatologist. Commack is not far at all. I’m in East Patchogue.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Keep us posted.


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

Any updates, Debra?


----------



## Debiepi (Jan 28, 2016)

Henry was seen by the vet again this evening. He had his nose shaved and scraped under anesthesia. My poor baby! The vet believes he has Pemphigus which is an autoimmune disorder. Blood work has been sent and he is to continue on prednisone and antibiotics along with a topical antibiotic. I will post again when I have a formal diagnosis.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Poor baby, that has to be painful for him. I'm off to look up that diagnosis.

I'm so sorry. This sounds pretty difficult to manage.


----------



## Tux's Mom (May 24, 2016)

Debiepi said:


> Henry was seen by the vet again this evening. He had his nose shaved and scraped under anesthesia. My poor baby! The vet believes he has Pemphigus which is an autoimmune disorder. Blood work has been sent and he is to continue on prednisone and antibiotics along with a topical antibiotic. I will post again when I have a formal diagnosis.


I am so sorry to hear that. Please keep us posted and we are hoping for the best for you and Henry.


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

Hi, Debra:

Have the results come back from the tissue scrapings? How are the meds working?


----------

